# General > Classified Marketplace >  Bushbaby's Gear Closeout Sale

## MCBushbaby

Some things have sat on my shelf for a while and I'd like to think they'd rather be outside doing something adventurous!  So here's part 1 of the house cleaning, I'll see if I can part with some more military items later.  Happy shopping  :Big Grin: 


*USMC ECWCS GEN II Layer 2 Polypro 1/4 zip Expedition Weight LS Polypro Thermal*

Authentic USMC Extreme Cold Weather Clothing System Generation 2 Layer 2 polypro thermal top, long sleeve.  NSN:  8415-01-227-9548.  Used a few times during winter trekking.  Surprisingly no smell  :Big Grin:   Fabric exhibits pilling as expected from heavyweight polypro thermals, can easily be removed with fabric comb or safety razor.  Size small (fits male, 5'10", 160lb).  Reference.
Asking $15 + shipping.
Pictures here

*Outdoor Research Helium Compression Sack #5*

Never used lightweight compression sack.  Was intended to compress a sleeping bag but ended up not using compression sacks at all, found my pack had enough space to hold a bag uncompressed.  This thing has huge storage capacity: 47L capacity with 4 compression straps.  Reference.  5.6oz
Retails $32, asking $20 + shipping.
Pictures here

*Outdoor Research Helium Compression Sack #2*

Never used lightweight compression sack.  As with the larger #5, this was meant to compress and store clothes while on long hauls.  Again, pack was large enough I didn't need to compress spare items.  Large enough for a couple tee shirts, knickers, a long sleeve sweater, and socks.  Storage capacity: 12L capacity with 4 compression straps.  Reference.  3.8oz
Retails $32, asking $12 + shipping.
Pictures here

*The North Face Paramount Peak Convertible Trekking Trousers (2008 design)*

I lost a lot of weight and no longer fit the 32x32 dimension of this medium-sized trouser.  This is the in-demand design from 2008-2009 with the camera pocket on the left and the D-ring on the right side.  Zip-off leggings convert trouser to shorts.  Bleach fading on thighs and some spots around the waist (shown in pictures) otherwise no physical or structural damage. Comes with web clip belt (removable).  Reference.
Retails $85, asking $30 + shipping.  Damage is only cosmetic but I understand people want good looking stuff  :Smile: 
Pictures here

Or buy all and take 10% off the total.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

[Sigh!]  I haven't been able to wear pants with a 32-inch waist since I was a high school freshman.  Even at my slim-trim fighting best, with so little body fat that I couldn't float, I STILL wore a 38. Imagine, if you will, a 6-foot figure strongly resembling an oversized fireplug on two logs.  In other words, I'm a DBI  (Danged Big Indian)

Now that I'm collecting Social Security, the best I can do is 42.

[Self-pity routine disengaged.]

Good luck with your sale.

-- *Nighteyes*

----------


## BENESSE

> Now that I'm collecting Social Security, the best I can do is 42.
> 
> [Self-pity routine disengaged.]
> 
> -- *Nighteyes*


Now, I know you can do better than that.  :Innocent: 
Besides, don't you have a northern Spain trek coming up soon? As in, on foot?

----------


## kyratshooter

I would be in the same boat, almost.

If I could get into a 32w I would look like a refugee from Auschwitz.

I might make it TEOTWAWKI +18  months.

----------


## BENESSE

Kyrat, 34w is quite acceptable  :Whistling:  and you're already doing all the right things. 
The important thing is to start, get into some healthier habits and never quit.
We usually do that under duress but why wait and be forced into it?

----------

